# Treating parasites



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Just wondering what the best way to treat a parasite infestation? I have a tank full of fish who are infected and need to treat the whole group. I'm not sure exactly WHICH parasite it is, I suspect perhaps flukes but I'm not sure, so for sake of argument lets just go with what treats internal and external parasites. I purchased some Prazipro and dosed the tank on Saturday...waited three days, did not see any improvement, and did a second dose per the bottle instructions. Second dose was on Tuesday. I still have not seen any improvements at all. Should I stick with the Prazipro, give it more time and/or more doses, or try something else? I'm very limited as to what I can get here, small town with very limited selection, but I THINK I can get my hands on some API General Cure for parasites. Should I give that a go? Which have you found to be more effective? It's at the point where I'm seriously starting to consider that my entire tank might be wiped out...


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

...scrap that, can't get General cure after all apparently. Seems I'm restricted to Seachem products...PolyGuard, Metroplex, ParaGuard, etc.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> ...scrap that, can't get General cure after all apparently. Seems I'm restricted to Seachem products...PolyGuard, Metroplex, ParaGuard, etc.


Why can't you get General Cure? It has worked well for me in the past.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

It seems to be nonexistent in Canada. The two stores no longer have it, owner of the one I spoke with this morning said she can't get it anymore. Of the handful of sites I've checked to purchase online, only one has it in stock but it will take at least a week to get here, which is likely too long.

Doesn't really matter why though...if I can't get it, I can't get it. Need to find something else to try. Has anyone used the Seachem products for treating parasites?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> It seems to be nonexistent in Canada. The two stores no longer have it, owner of the one I spoke with this morning said she can't get it anymore. Of the handful of sites I've checked to purchase online, only one has it in stock but it will take at least a week to get here, which is likely too long.
> 
> Doesn't really matter why though...if I can't get it, I can't get it. Need to find something else to try. Has anyone used the Seachem products for treating parasites?


I know it's not local to you, but Big Al's in Ontario has it. I would imagine they could expedite shipping.
https://www.bigalspets.com/api-general- ... l?sku=5911


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

That's the US site. The Canadian site has it listed as out of stock.

Apparently it's been pulled from Canada due to permitting issues here.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you describe the symptoms of what the fish are experiencing? That is the usual way to help figure out which medication is the one to start with unless you have access to a fish vet or a microscope to identify weird things too small to be seen naturally.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, what I would consider "usual" first signs of parasites. It started two weeks ago, I did my usual weekly water change and they seemed unhappy a few hours later. Just mopey, unethused. I thought I'd gotten something in the water and did another change and they were back to normal the next day. A week later the next water change rolled around, and the same thing. This time a second water change did nothing and they've gotten worse in the next week. They went from a few unenthused to mostly unhappy. Clenched fins at first, and lethargy. Now progressed to thin fish and white stingy poop. They have mostly still been eating but a few have stopped now. Prazipro last Saturday and again Tuesday has brought no improvement.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

If they have white stringy poop and are still eating I would try soaking food in metroplex. Epsom salt soak food can also help.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Most of them aren't eating at this point, so medicated food isn't worth the effort.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do have success with metronidazole mixed with food unless the fish is blown up like a balloon and eye's popped out. The ones that are not eating inhale the med in the water through their gills.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

General cure is what we have used in the past with excellent results. Maybe try to find something with the same active ingredients. Not familiar with the products you listed.
Where do you suppose said parasites came from? Anything new introduced into the tank?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, the whole tank lol. New fish on Dec. 2, and more new fish added Dec. 26. Trouble started a couple weeks after the new additions on the 26th.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear your troubles.

Gen Cure's active ingredients are praziquantel and metronidazole. Very small percentages.

Ideally, you'd want pure metro or prazi powder. No idea where you can get it up there. The other option is Clout by Mardel. I had heard clout was going away, but it's still available for purchase in the states.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Clout came up in another conversation, but apparently it, too, has been banned in Canada. There's one or two websites still CLAIMING they have it, but it may simply be a case of not updating their site...and it's a very potent medication I'm told, just as likely to kill sick fish as save them? Might look at it as an option if nothing else works...if I can get it.

I can get Metro powder no problem, that's what the Seachem Metroplex is. Not sure on the prazi as a powder though...it would work better as a powder than the Hikari Prazipro did? Because THAT hasn't seemed to do much of anything.

Also, for future reference, when I set up a quarantine tank for the next and future round of new fish additions and treat for parasites preventatively before adding to the main tank, what medication should be my go-to for parasite prevention/quarantine purposes? Metro? Prazipro?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've read, on here, that Clout is very potent and can be dangerous.

Not sure how Prazi powder stacks up to the Pro liquid. I do know that using the powder is a pain. The bottle I bought was the size of a small pill bottle and treated 1000 gallons.

Ted Judy uses Repashy gel foods to administer meds to new arrivals. Wild fish. A great video.


----------

